# Brompton Saddle question .....



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2015)

Those that use the Brompton Saddle, do you find it more comfortable in civvies than in padded Lycra?

It doesn't seem great in my fave padded cycle kit, but works a treat in regular shorts or Craghoppers walking trews for example.
A case of too much padding?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3642685, member: 45"]Bored in Bristol?[/QUOTE]
Nope!
Had a good ride up to Clifton, across the bridge, around the Downs and meandered around the harbour. Just had a nice goat curry in Turtle bay!
Am here tomorrow, fancy a pint or a pedal tomorrow? My Bristol days will end soon.
Maybe @User482 is around ... He likes a beer I've heard ....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Apr 2015)

Yes I prefer it in civvies.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2015)

User said:


> You are staying in my preferred Bristol hotel next door?


Nah, downmarket around the corner ....


----------



## The Jogger (13 Apr 2015)

Do you have a chosen hotel in Cardiff as you are the man of many hotels?


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2015)

Mines fine in whatever I wear


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Apr 2015)

Just swap it for a Brooks B-17 – almost every Brompton owner does, sooner or later.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Do you have a chosen hotel in Cardiff as you are the man of many hotels?


Not I.
I rarely stay in the UK.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

Trikeman said:


> Just swap it for a Brooks B-17 – almost every Brompton owner does, sooner or later.


I have 2 Brooks already, so apart from cost that's not a worry.
Having a saddle that's comfy in regular shorts/ trousers is no bad thing though.


----------



## User482 (14 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nope!
> Had a good ride up to Clifton, across the bridge, around the Downs and meandered around the harbour. Just had a nice goat curry in Turtle bay!
> Am here tomorrow, fancy a pint or a pedal tomorrow? My Bristol days will end soon.
> Maybe @User482 is around ... He likes a beer I've heard ....



'fraid not old bean. I've put my back out so travelling is limited to hobbling between work and home at the moment! Are you on the Whitstable ride?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3643139, member: 45"]I may be able to get a pass out. Are you to be drinking in Bristol again?[/QUOTE]
There's every possibility!** 
Am staying down at the Millennium Square, but could bicycle somewhere to meet in your direction ... if it's within city limits.

**YES


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

User482 said:


> 'fraid not old bean. I've put my back out so travelling is limited to hobbling between work and home at the moment! Are you on the Whitstable ride?


Damn, that's a shame, hope you get better soon! Unfortunately not on the Whistable ride, too much going-on what with our Cycling Festival on Sunday etc, girls back from Uni et al and looks like I'm off to France for work Thursday and Friday too. Never easy to squeeze all this stuff in and keep everyone happy!


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

@Trikeman 
Question ... what are the 2 rubber o-rings on the seat-post below the pentaclip for? I have them but no idea what they do!


----------



## CopperBrompton (14 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have 2 Brooks already, so apart from cost that's not a worry.
> Having a saddle that's comfy in regular shorts/ trousers is no bad thing though.


Yeah, though I find Brooks are the same for the maximum 30-40 mile rides I do on the Brompton.

As for the rings, I'm not sure ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I think they are supposed to set them to stop the seat pin, so you don't damage light brackets etc.


That sounds plausible. Right now the SQR block I've just fitted is my new end-stop.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Trikeman
> Question ... what are the 2 rubber o-rings on the seat-post below the pentaclip for? I have them but no idea what they do!


I've assumed them to just add a level of extra protection against slippage of the pentaclip if you have it at the top of the narrower bit of post. I took them off while fine tuning my saddle height and rails running across top/bottom of the pentaclip and their not being on made no difference.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3643927, member: 45"]Soz, I've been reminded that I have 4 young people's taxi runs booked this evening in short succession.[/QUOTE]
No worries .... might have another Carribean night! Thanks all the same.
Cheers
FF.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I've assumed them to just add a level of extra protection against slippage of the pentaclip if you have it at the top of the narrower bit of post. I took them off while fine tuning my saddle height and rails running across top/bottom of the pentaclip and their not being on made no difference.


I did the same as mine was s/h I'd assumed they were for summat else .... until I looked closer in some other pictures.


----------



## fimm (14 Apr 2015)

I don't think I've ever ridden the Brompton while wearing padded shorts... that saddle that came with it fell apart in some way (I can't remember) and I put on an old saddle that I had around the place which is a proper sofa of a thing.
(I did once ride it while wearing my triathlon club jacket. I felt a proper idiot and someone asked me if I raced triathlons on the Brompton... no I don't.
Now I stick to civvies or running longs.)


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2015)

Oh so interesting facts about Brompton seat posts.

1. One of the reasons for using the Pentaclip is to allow removal of the post.

The bottom end of the post is flared to prevent it popping out when you raise it.

If the post needs to be changed, removal of the Pentaclip allows the post to drop out at the bottom of the frame.

2. There is a black plastic shim around the frame seat tube near the quick release.

This means the post can never stick, grip tends to be good due to the gasket effect, and the post is most unlikely to be scratched by the clamp or by moving it up and down.

Obviously good benefits on a Brommie where the seat is up and down all the time.


----------

